# كورس ريفيت ميب Revit MEP مميز للمهندس محمد سيد فؤاد



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

كورس ريفيت ميب Revit MEP مميز للمهندس محمد سيد فؤاد 


​كورس الريفيت الخاص بميكانيكا هو احد اكثر الكورسات تميزا باللغه العربيه فى مجال الريفيت والكورس يتناول مجموعه من الشروحات الرائعه سواء فى برنامج الريفيت او فى عمل انظمه التكييف والحريق والصحى والكهرباء على البرنامج 
انصح بالكورس كل المهتمين بمجالات الميب 

الى الان تم النتهاء من 8 فيديوهات تبدا بتعريف الريفيت ومن ثم الانتقال الى تحويل اللوحات المرسومه بالاتوكاد الى الريفيت ثم انتقالا الى عمل كل الانظمه الميكانيكه والكهربيه وايضا الكورس اخد فى الاعتبار المبتدئين فى المجال وليس فقط المحترفين حيث تناول شرح عمل الانظمه ذاتها وليس فقط شرح رسمها 

والان نبدا مع الفيديو الاول وهذا ملخص سريع للموجود به 






First Session Description:








1- Introduction to REVIT MEP interface & editing general options




2- Linking Revit arch project




3- Diving the project levels & (How to customize it As a Mechanical & Electrical Engineer)




4- Views options & visibility graphics options




5- View templates how to create & how to use it as most useful for MEP Engineer (Mechanical & Electrical)


----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

Second Session Description:​



Project as arch is AutoCAD DWG not Revit What to do:




1- Working with auto-cad files (How to prepare AutoCAD project files to convert to REVIT arch Project).




2- Importing CAD & Converting drawing from auto-cad DWG files to Revit RVT files.




3- Dealing with Revit MEP Architecture Ribbon tools to draw our arch project (walls, floor, ceiling, column, & shafts).








​


----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

Third Session Description:​

1- Rooms Tags (Name & Area)


2- Manage Project Units for HVAC


3- Adjust Mechanical Settings for HVAC & Duct systems


4- HVAC Routing Preference & fittings choosing


5- Options for drawing Ducts, Duct accessories & fittings


----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

FORTH Session Description:




1- Manage Project Units for Plumbing&Firefighting.


2- Adjust Mechanical Settings for Plumbing & Pipe systems.


3- Piping Routing Preference & fittings choosing for plumbing.


4- Options for drawing pipes, pipe accessories & fittings for plumbing as feeding & drainage.


5- Calculations for plumbing systems.
​






​


----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)




----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

*FIFTH Session Description:*

FIFTH Session Description:​

1- Introduction for firefighting system design & shop drawing.


2- How to draw FireFighting in AutoCAD & compare CAD with Revit.


3- Begin in Revit Check Project Units for Firefighting.


4- Adjust Mechanical Settings for FireFighting piping systems.


5- Threaded & Welded Piping Routing Preference for FireFighting & its fittings choosing.


6- Sprinklers distribution in gypsum board ceiling & Tile ceilings.


7- Creating piping system & how to modify it.


----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

SIXTH Session Description:​

1- Introduction for Electrical system design.


2- Begin in Revit Check Project Units for Electrical systems.


3- Adjust Electrical Settings.


4- Adjust Wires types & its materials.


5- Adjust Voltage Detentions.


6- Adjust Distributions systems.


7- Load Classifications & Demand Factors.


8- Conduit & Cable tray settings.




9- Fittings for conduit & cable tray & its routing preferences.


----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

SEVENTH Session Description:​



1- LIGHTING FIXTURES MANUAL DISTRIBUTION


2- LIGHTING POWER SYSTEMS


3- LIGHTING SWITCH SYSTEMS


4- EXPORT TO DIALUX & SPACES IN REVIT


----------



## ahmed shawky (17 يناير 2016)

EIGHTH Session Description:



​1- Electrical Settings Modify


2- Cable Design & Sewedy Catalogs


3- Wires insert & wire types creation


4- Power & Switch Systems creation


5- Modify Light fixtures & Panel boards families


6- Panel load Schedules 


7- Creation & modification of Panel Schedules Templates & its different types


----------



## medoes (20 يناير 2016)

تسلم يا كبير جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (27 يناير 2016)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير يارب .. موضوع فوق الممتاز


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (19 فبراير 2016)

مشكور جدا علي المجهود الرائع مع الامنيات لك بالتوفيق و التقدم


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (3 مارس 2016)

مشكور يا باشا علي المجهود و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

